# Survey Mrs. Wages of Balls Salsa?



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Whats your preference? I have done both an I like both but have a slight preference to Balls Salsa mix how about you??:icecream:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Neither, my preference:

http://emilysoven.blogspot.com/2008/10/black-bean-and-corn-salsa.html


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> Neither, my preference:
> 
> http://emilysoven.blogspot.com/2008/10/black-bean-and-corn-salsa.html


I see there is some different information about processing times. how long do you process this?

this looks awesome!!! i love the idea of corn and black bean salsa and I can reduce the hot pepper quantities to make it more to my taste.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

here we prefer Mrs wages


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Love Mrs. Wages and we add whatever we want to it. Added corn and black beans last year, it came out perfect!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Werforpsu said:


> I see there is some different information about processing times. how long do you process this?
> 
> this looks awesome!!! i love the idea of corn and black bean salsa and I can reduce the hot pepper quantities to make it more to my taste.


I PC pints for 25 minutes. Disclaimer: I am not advocating doing this, only stating how I do it since this recipe is not from the canning bible. 

I used canned tomatoes instead of fresh(fresh tears up my hands), omitted the hot peppers and doubled the corn, beans, onions and peppers. 

It's so good I could eat a pint of it myself.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I use Annies Salsa recipe I got here years ago. I sometimes add corn and /or black beans when I open it to serve. I also use less hot peppers ( more sweet ) 



Here you go:

ANNIE&#65533;S SALSA

8 cups tomatoes, peeled, chopped and drained 
2 &#65533; cups chopped onion 
1 &#65533; cups chopped green pepper 
3 &#65533; 5 chopped jalapenos 
6 cloves minced garlic 
2 tsp cumin 
2 tsp pepper 
1/8 cup canning salt 
&#65533; cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1/3 cup sugar 
1/3 cup vinegar 
16 oz. tomato sauce 
16 oz tomato paste 
Mix all ingredients, bring to a boil, boil 10 minutes. Pour into hot jars, process at 10 lbs of pressure for 30 minutes for pints.

Makes 6 pints

if I want to process in a BWB up the vinegar to one cup and process 10 minutes in BWB.

You can safely leave out the cumin abd/or the green peppers but do not increase the cilantro

NOTE: To repeat what Annie said, the Extension agency no longer recommends canning in quarts or pressure canning her salsa (probably because they don't have the resources to test it). For those who have made it in the past, the pressure canned recipe called for a smaller amount of vinegar.

So, to update, make Annie's salsa with a full cup of vinegar, can only in pints and boiling water bath for 15 minutes. (From Carol)


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

INGREDIENTS: DEHYDRATED VEGETABLES (ONION, GREEN BELL PEPPER, JALAPENO, CHILI PEPPERS, GARLIC), SALT, SPICE.


I don't understand why you'd use dehydrated vegetables instead of fresh ?

Salsa should be made with fresh tomatoes, onions and peppers. Red White and Green just like the Mexican flag.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the Mrs. Wages mix best if I don't make my own. The corn and black bean recipe posted earlier sounds delicious! I will have to try but in a smaller amount as my DH will not eat it.


----------

